# Arkansas Bayou Meto 10'-11' Season



## Woods Savvy (Mar 10, 2011)

Duck massacre on the death log & a couple of speck hunts


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

looks like a good time. congrats.


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 10, 2011)

could you give us gps cord please


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 11, 2011)

*Boy was it fun....*

I was part of the slaying and boy was it a sight to see thats a hunt ill never forget. The man up stairs sure did give us a hunt to remeber that morning!!!


----------



## Barroll (Mar 11, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> could you give us gps cord please



Also how many decoys did you use? what did your spread look like? And could you teach me how to call real quick?


----------



## Jaker (Mar 11, 2011)

looks like you had a good hunt, we also spent some time up that way


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats awesome yall slayed them


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 11, 2011)

I do not have a GPS but if you know a little about the upper part of the woods i can tell you how to get there .  about 40 decoys the set up is your gut feelingand the wind, if it is wrong for your hole move. practice makes perfection


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 11, 2011)

Barroll said:


> Also how many decoys did you use? what did your spread look like? And could you teach me how to call real quick?



I do not have a GPS but if you know a little about the upper part of the woods i can tell you how to get there . about 40 decoys the set up is your gut feelingand the wind, if it is wrong for your hole move. practice makes perfection


----------



## clent586 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks just like upper this year..........no water! Good hunt.


----------



## Barroll (Mar 11, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> I do not have a GPS but if you know a little about the upper part of the woods i can tell you how to get there . about 40 decoys the set up is your gut feelingand the wind, if it is wrong for your hole move. practice makes perfection



Haha.. Im not trying to cyber scout dude.  I was just giving you a hard time.  I dont need to go to arkansas anyways. I kill plenty of ducks on the jewl..lol. But congrats on a good season.


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 14, 2011)

me either I was joking with you about telling everyone on here were you hunt that sounds like a good first hunt do the waterfowl community a favor a keep your locations to yourself there will be a million people out there next year


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 14, 2011)

That was actually not the first hunt but like day 35 into the season and it's public property so there are already a million people out there


----------



## across the river (Mar 15, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> me either I was joking with you about telling everyone on here were you hunt that sounds like a good first hunt do the waterfowl community a favor a keep your locations to yourself there will be a million people out there next year



He said he was in Bayou Meto, so there were probably 2 million people there.  I don't think a posting on a Georgia forum is going to make a public spot in Arkansas any more crowded, but I am sure he appreciates your concern. I just want to know where they hide all the extra shells.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 15, 2011)

That's pretty impressive for a 3 mallard..4 duck total/12pm shut down time and a 15 shell limit per person at bayou meto!Musta been 20 of yall!..lol..looks like fun...


----------



## Barroll (Mar 15, 2011)

Screw fighting for spots on public land...If you know where to go you can hunt public land and not fight for spots and still kill just as many ducks...
And not have to worry about that 15 shell crap


----------



## vrooom (Mar 16, 2011)

> That's pretty impressive for a 3 mallard..4 duck total/12pm shut down time and a 15 shell limit per person at bayou meto!Musta been 20 of yall!..lol..looks like fun...



Never been to the scatters have you?
It's definatly not unheard of.  It's definatly not easy either.  The right day, in the right hole, and you can't shoot em out.  That goes for anywhere though.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 16, 2011)

i was thinkin the same thing.looks like a realy good time but yall must have saved the birds from the whole weekend or somethin..do the math 8 people 51 ducks ...that is 6and a half ducks per person..51 in one day .....there .....come on now.......looked like a good time though


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 16, 2011)

im glad to see you took the young bucks huntin...........much respect


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 16, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> i was thinkin the same thing.looks like a realy good time but yall must have saved the birds from the whole weekend or somethin..do the math 8 people 51 ducks ...that is 6and a half ducks per person..51 in one day .....there .....come on now.......looked like a good time though



there were 17 guns that morning and over half were kids thats what made it a hunt to remeber for me and we finished by 9:30 am.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 16, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Never been to the scatters have you?
> It's definatly not unheard of.  It's definatly not easy either.  The right day, in the right hole, and you can't shoot em out.  That goes for anywhere though.



we shot over 600 mallerds this year in the bayo thats a bad year , any time we got a push ducks there was not enough water to hold them and the water that was there rotted later in the year.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 16, 2011)

*Trust me....*

We made sure we had the correct limit and made sure we were not hen tight either it was a blast seeing all the smiles on the younger ones faces.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 16, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Never been to the scatters have you?
> It's definatly not unheard of.  It's definatly not easy either.  The right day, in the right hole, and you can't shoot em out.  That goes for anywhere though.


No sir..are you saying 40 or 50 ducks before 930 is a common thing?..lol..I may need to go!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 17, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> No sir..are you saying 40 or 50 ducks before 930 is a common thing?..lol..I may need to go!



never said it is a common thing but that hunt ended  at 9:30


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Strong season and hunt!  You must be nearby, if you ever want to work the dogs give me a shout. A couple of us get together and we have a decent place to train around here.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 17, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> Strong season and hunt!  You must be nearby, if you ever want to work the dogs give me a shout. A couple of us get together and we have a decent place to train around here.



Hey I appreciate that.  I actually just relocated to the Madison area but still love to hang out up that way.  I will give you a shout or let me know when you guys get together and I can plan on heading up that way.


----------

